# Question about Pi formula



## Skyline69 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm trying to build a lottery system and  better understand Pi and it's relationship to whole numbers in general.  I'm hoping  to find someone on this forum  who plays the lotto and/or understands what I'm asking.  If so, For example, what does the pick 3 ( lottery) represent to you? A house, a dog, a machine, a shape like a circle or square, or etc..? And how would Pi function in that capacity. But first what is PI, and how would Pi affect the Pick 3 representation? How would they inter-relate.  I'm trying to build a system and Thinking in this manner may help give me a better impression about which formula to use and how to tweak them, instead of just continually using formulas willy-nilly to see what hits. I'm Pondering  why and how numbers would hit in 'this' formula as opposed to 'that'  formula. Yes the formulas look different, but conceptually ponder for example, how that difference actually affects the number that's plugged into it. I don't need super-clear answers. What's important are the concepts that I and develop. All scientific and mathematical formulas began with concepts about the thing being studied. Treat the pick 3 the same. Treat it as if it were not random, but rather as if it is replete with pattern and has a definite shape. Thinking in some of the above ways helps to build a system that has deep substance, consistency, and accuracy, because it's based in your logical(or even slightly illogical) concepts. 


Well, thanks for reading this and hopefully help me and you better understand our goals


----------



## Scott Huish (Apr 16, 2015)

No mathematical concept will have any affect on the outcome of lottery results. Lottery is strictly chance. There is no repeatable pattern, past results have no bearing on future results. The lottery represents to me a waste of money. You have more chance of dying in a car accident on your way to purchase the lottery ticket than you do of actually winning.

However, pi is the circumference of a circle divided by it's diameter. The function for this in Excel is =PI()


----------



## BiocideJ (Apr 16, 2015)

I really have to say that I have no idea exactly what you are asking for, but asking about a shape makes me think that the three numbers could 'conceptually' be plotted as the points of a triangle and then a circle could be drawn that intersects those three points.  I'm not sure what (if anything) that representation provides, but it seems like you are OK with slightly illogical concepts.

As far as treating random selection as a pattern, I suppose this could be true, however, the pattern would be infinitely complex and as such would not be considered 'mathematically' as a pattern.

It is an interesting, if somewhat strange, concept though.


----------



## Skyline69 (Apr 16, 2015)

BiocideJ said:


> I really have to say that I have no idea exactly what you are asking for, but asking about a shape makes me think that the three numbers could 'conceptually' be plotted as the points of a triangle and then a circle could be drawn that intersects those three points.  I'm not sure what (if anything) that representation provides, but it seems like you are OK with slightly illogical concepts.
> 
> As far as treating random selection as a pattern, I suppose this could be true, however, the pattern would be infinitely complex and as such would not be considered 'mathematically' as a pattern.
> 
> It is an interesting, if somewhat strange, concept though.




Biocide,

Thanks for the reply back and I appreciate your thoughts and I will ponder on that and do some research.  I use Pi now in picking P3 numbers and do it quite well, winning at least 17/30 times which is great when playing .50.  I know a few individuals that use it for P3 ands P4 and do really well.  Our thoughts are not like others.  Some feel you have a 1:10000 chance of winning.  I feel you buy a ticket you have a 50/50% chance.  I like my odds better lol.  They sent me an email with some of the same questions to focus on.  Again, thanks


----------



## Kyle123 (Apr 16, 2015)

> Some feel you have a 1:10000 chance of winning. I feel you buy a ticket you have a 50/50% chance.



Now there's some interesting maths...


----------



## shg (Apr 16, 2015)

Skyline, two other choices are e, the base of natural logarithms, or tau, the golden mean. Both, like pi, are irrational, which seems attuned to your analysis.


----------



## Skyline69 (Apr 16, 2015)

Scott Huish said:


> No mathematical concept will have any affect on the outcome of lottery results. Lottery is strictly chance. There is no repeatable pattern, past results have no bearing on future results. The lottery represents to me a waste of money. You have more chance of dying in a car accident on your way to purchase the lottery ticket than you do of actually winning.
> 
> However, pi is the circumference of a circle divided by it's diameter. The function for this in Excel is =PI()



Scott,
I hear this a lot and I did not come here to prove a point of who is right and who is wrong but I do need to share with you and others as long as you think that than you will always feel that way.  I am here to tell you there is a pattern that can be captured and repeated.  In 2014 I won $1.4 million and this year already $1.3 million playing jackpot games.  I decided last month to "crack" the Pick 3 and 4 and guess what?  I have written a system using "math" that is presently winning 17/30 games a month and a profit of $4000 so far.  I came here to learn so I can write a better system and hopefully make some new friends during the process.  I've told this story before.  I met a MVP programmer on a Microsoft forum who felt the same way.  After a few months we became better aquatinted so I started giving him some numbers to play in his state.  That night he hit a straight on his pick 3 (a win of $500) and a box on his pick 4 (a win of $2700) that was with buying less than $20 tickets.  I continue to give him numbers and he has retired with a cash tax free earnings of about $4000 - $5000 a year.  I do wish you the best  I have decided to show you a pic of one of my sheets for ball 4 on the Texas Two step that I use to determine what ball 4 will do next.  This is one of many sheets I use for a determination.  I have not lost any money since 2010 and always win some prize which is a lot more than I spend.  I would normally not share this much input but IMHO there are so many people that are clueless with the Law of Attraction and the power we have as individuals.  I coach people who say the Law of Attraction is bogus and you can not see it so its not real.  My reply to them is neither is the law of gravity now go 30,000 ft in the sky and jump out of a plane....we all know what's going to happen there  You can see the picture attached at the pattern that repeats, each cell is a ball movement either going Up or Down or Even or Odd.  Note the 246 and 6622 in column V.  I do not have to ask if you or anyone else sees a pattern







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Skyline69 (Apr 16, 2015)

shg said:


> Skyline, two other choices are e, the base of natural logarithms, or tau, the golden mean. Both, like pi, are irrational, which seems attuned to your analysis.



shg,

This is new to me so I will definitely investigate.  It may be what I was looking for.  Do you know if they hold any values like Pi would with 3.14........


----------



## shg (Apr 16, 2015)

e = sum(n=0 to infinity 1/n!) ~ 2.718281828459045235360287471352662497757247093699959574966967627724076630353 

tau = (1+sqrt(5)) / 2 ~ 1.61803398874989484820458683436563811772030917980576286213544862270526046281890


----------



## Skyline69 (Apr 16, 2015)

shg said:


> e = sum(n=0 to infinity 1/n!) ~ 2.718281828459045235360287471352662497757247093699959574966967627724076630353
> 
> tau = (1+sqrt(5)) / 2 ~ 1.61803398874989484820458683436563811772030917980576286213544862270526046281890



thank you. I've been reading up on the golden rule and I'll pop these into my formulas and see what I get   Presently I have 27 lines to play and 4/27 ALWAYS has the winning numbers but sometimes they have what is called the mirror number so I'm trying to manipulate them. You won't go forgotten shg

Mirrors

0=5
1=6
2=7
3=8
4=9


----------



## Skyline69 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm trying to build a lottery system and  better understand Pi and it's relationship to whole numbers in general.  I'm hoping  to find someone on this forum  who plays the lotto and/or understands what I'm asking.  If so, For example, what does the pick 3 ( lottery) represent to you? A house, a dog, a machine, a shape like a circle or square, or etc..? And how would Pi function in that capacity. But first what is PI, and how would Pi affect the Pick 3 representation? How would they inter-relate.  I'm trying to build a system and Thinking in this manner may help give me a better impression about which formula to use and how to tweak them, instead of just continually using formulas willy-nilly to see what hits. I'm Pondering  why and how numbers would hit in 'this' formula as opposed to 'that'  formula. Yes the formulas look different, but conceptually ponder for example, how that difference actually affects the number that's plugged into it. I don't need super-clear answers. What's important are the concepts that I and develop. All scientific and mathematical formulas began with concepts about the thing being studied. Treat the pick 3 the same. Treat it as if it were not random, but rather as if it is replete with pattern and has a definite shape. Thinking in some of the above ways helps to build a system that has deep substance, consistency, and accuracy, because it's based in your logical(or even slightly illogical) concepts. 


Well, thanks for reading this and hopefully help me and you better understand our goals


----------



## shg (Apr 16, 2015)

Always happy to help a numerologist.


----------



## RoryA (Apr 17, 2015)

If you're already a millionaire, why should we help you get richer and reduce the pot for others who might actually need it?


----------



## Skyline69 (Apr 17, 2015)

shg said:


> Always happy to help a numerologist.



I like numerology and seeing 11:11 is the best time of the day


----------



## Skyline69 (Apr 17, 2015)

RoryA said:


> If you're already a millionaire, why should we help you get richer and reduce the pot for others who might actually need it?




You have no clue that is obvious. Do you know me? No you do not. Do you know what organizations I donate 50% of my winnings to? No you do not. Do you know what my community has gained from my winnings to put clothes on their backs and a shelter over their head in a crisis? Again, no you do not. So, IMHO before you elect to THINK you know the answer to why when who what where or how , take a step back and learn to appreciate others rather tan casting stones at those you do not know

 Now, more importantly, Do YOU feel bad about making such a STUPID comment? My guess, like the others no you do not, I will pray for you and help the ones that help me get to where I want to go and I WILL get to where I am going. I hope you do too!!!


----------



## BiocideJ (Apr 17, 2015)

At the risk of turning a simple comment into a flame thread (further) I would like to point out that Rory's comment was (to me obviously) meant as a joke.


----------



## J.Ty. (Oct 4, 2015)

Scott Huish said:


> No mathematical concept will have any affect on the outcome of lottery results. Lottery is strictly chance. There is no repeatable pattern, past results have no bearing on future results.



Scott, This is not entirely true. 

Indeed, you have no impact on what numbers come out. However, at least in some types of lotteries, you do have a method to increase your expected win.

 This was experimentally verified in my country many, many years ago by Hugo Steinhaus. The idea is that you need a lottery in which people choose the numbers themselves, and the rule that the the total amount of is divided among those, who have chosen the correct numbers. 

The method is as follows: you can make statistics how often people choose each particular number when playing. Steinhaus got old lottery tickets and did this analysis. It turned out that there were specific numbers the players "disliked" to choose. Now, if you deliberately play using such numbers, you do not increase the chance of winning, but when you actually win, there will be fewer people to share the prize, i.e., the amount for you will increase. As far as I remember, Steinhaus finally got a method to assure a small positive expected win from a single game.


----------



## Scott Huish (Oct 5, 2015)

Your argument only states that you can possibly increase your win if you do, but you can't increase your probability of actually winning. The only way to do that is to buy every single combination of numbers, which they no longer allow in Oregon because someone did that once.

This is not what the op is stating. He is arguing that he is somehow able to influence his ability to win, not the amount.


----------



## J.Ty. (Oct 6, 2015)

Scott, I did not comment on the initial post, but on your statement. You wrote about "lottery results", which I understood as both the combination of numbers and the resulting payment (if any), because this is what attracts the players.


----------

